# Track Day in Oklahoma



## z327 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Z Club of Texas has the Hallett Racing Circuit track (near Sands Springs, OK) rented out on Sunday Sept 9, 2007. If you would like to participate in a day of high speed "driver education" then check out Z Club of Texas_Home Page 
All makes and models of sports/performance cars are welcome. We had everything from Z cars, Sentra's and 240SX's to some exotics...it a great day on the track for a reasonable price ($140).


----------

